# God din tawag niyo?



## Seb_K

Hey guys,

What does "God din tawag niyo" means?

[:


----------



## Cracker Jack

Please give context.


----------



## walterhartmann

Seb_K said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What does "God din tawag niyo" means?
> 
> [:



Is that how you say it, too? God?
God? Is that what you call Him, too?

Where did you get this phrase? Cracker Jack is right, more context will help.


----------



## Seb_K

I'm trying to understand that too but I guess what my friend meant was do I refer to "God" as "God" in my religion as well since I am not Catholic/Christian.


----------



## Ajura

in tagalog 
Dyos din ba ang tawag niyo sa kanya?
ipa:
1 demonstraive
Dyos din ba ang tawag nyo sa kanya?
/dʑos din ba ang tawag ɲo sa kaɲa?/
2 ordinary
Diyos din ba ang tawag niyo sa kaniya?
/dijos din ba ang tawag nijo sa kanija?/

It means how do you treat/worship/call _insert diety_ as your god.


----------

